# I got hired!



## nicolez (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey, all. I embarked on this career path in April of this year. August marked 6 months of being unemployed for me. As of a couple weeks ago I completed my billing/coding course. I knew from the start finding a job could be incredibly difficult. I also knew the job market in my smaller city could be a problem. As it turns out, it was.

After a few weeks of checking multiple times a day for the position I wanted it was just never there or they wanted more than I could give them, so I expanded my search radius. I started looking in the major cities surrounding me which would mean I'd have to move 2-3 hours away from this place I call home. (I have plans to return, though!) Expanding my search radius was the best thing I could have done as I found a position that not only didn't expect experience, it paid me what I knew I was worth with my 3 years of previous healthcare-related experience. I had the interview on Tuesday and got a job offer yesterday! I found a great paying Billing Specialist I job.

So here's my advice: Don't restrict yourself to one area, or narrow your search so much it nets you no results. I had job alerts for Medical Billing & Coding, Medical Records, Certified Professional Coder, Medical Office, whatever I could to find that one sneaky job posting that may not come up otherwise in a search, and I had one of those for my city, the towns immediately surrounding me, and then eventually to the major cities I was willing to move to. Indeed and Linkedin found me the most promising job postings. I have to say it absolutely was discouraging during the time I was looking, and I realize not everyone can be as flexible as I can be. Heck, I was even being picky with where I applied because I didn't want to take a job just to have it. I know that once I get a couple of years under my belt, pass the certification, and have experience I can almost certainly go back to the city I call home. That's my plan, anyway.

Keep your spirits up, everyone. Look at your resume. Give it a facelift if it needs it. (I did that too) Ask yourself how far you can go to get that job you studied so hard for. Jobs that require no experience are out there. It may take some reevaluation of the steps you're taking now to find it, but it can be done. You got this!


----------



## KellyLR (Aug 27, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## arzumd1992 (Aug 27, 2020)

congratulations


----------



## d9taylo (Aug 30, 2020)

*Congratulations on new career.   *


----------



## diaaquino@gmail.com (Aug 31, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## bjkaseman (Aug 31, 2020)

nicolez said:


> Hey, all. I embarked on this career path in April of this year. August marked 6 months of being unemployed for me. As of a couple weeks ago I completed my billing/coding course. I knew from the start finding a job could be incredibly difficult. I also knew the job market in my smaller city could be a problem. As it turns out, it was.
> 
> After a few weeks of checking multiple times a day for the position I wanted it was just never there or they wanted more than I could give them, so I expanded my search radius. I started looking in the major cities surrounding me which would mean I'd have to move 2-3 hours away from this place I call home. (I have plans to return, though!) Expanding my search radius was the best thing I could have done as I found a position that not only didn't expect experience, it paid me what I knew I was worth with my 3 years of previous healthcare-related experience. I had the interview on Tuesday and got a job offer yesterday! I found a great paying Billing Specialist I job.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## enya1998@gmail.com (Aug 31, 2020)

Sincerely Congratulation!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abusalia (Oct 23, 2020)

Congrats and best of luck!!


----------



## Tshakir5825 (Oct 27, 2020)

Congrats!!!


----------



## sjnlv@live.com (Oct 27, 2020)

Congrats!!


----------



## KJones57 (Oct 28, 2020)

*Congratulations on your new endeavor!  *


----------



## mojisola (Oct 29, 2020)

nicolez said:


> Hey, all. I embarked on this career path in April of this year. August marked 6 months of being unemployed for me. As of a couple weeks ago I completed my billing/coding course. I knew from the start finding a job could be incredibly difficult. I also knew the job market in my smaller city could be a problem. As it turns out, it was.
> 
> After a few weeks of checking multiple times a day for the position I wanted it was just never there or they wanted more than I could give them, so I expanded my search radius. I started looking in the major cities surrounding me which would mean I'd have to move 2-3 hours away from this place I call home. (I have plans to return, though!) Expanding my search radius was the best thing I could have done as I found a position that not only didn't expect experience, it paid me what I knew I was worth with my 3 years of previous healthcare-related experience. I had the interview on Tuesday and got a job offer yesterday! I found a great paying Billing Specialist I job.
> 
> ...



Good for you...CONGRATTS!!!!!


----------



## elsaee87 (Nov 12, 2020)

Congrats- and I agree that many coding jobs are in the larger cities - especially where there are teaching hospitals or universities. I moved East across the country on my own so I know the struggle - and fortunately it paid off too.


----------



## annie0820 (Nov 21, 2020)

Congrats!!


----------



## annadirt (Nov 21, 2020)

Congrats Nicole! oh speaking of resume. I have to update mine. Anyone knows where I could get help on writing resume please let me know. Thank you!!!


----------



## ttazreen (Dec 12, 2020)

nicolez said:


> Hey, all. I embarked on this career path in April of this year. August marked 6 months of being unemployed for me. As of a couple weeks ago I completed my billing/coding course. I knew from the start finding a job could be incredibly difficult. I also knew the job market in my smaller city could be a problem. As it turns out, it was.
> 
> After a few weeks of checking multiple times a day for the position I wanted it was just never there or they wanted more than I could give them, so I expanded my search radius. I started looking in the major cities surrounding me which would mean I'd have to move 2-3 hours away from this place I call home. (I have plans to return, though!) Expanding my search radius was the best thing I could have done as I found a position that not only didn't expect experience, it paid me what I knew I was worth with my 3 years of previous healthcare-related experience. I had the interview on Tuesday and got a job offer yesterday! I found a great paying Billing Specialist I job.
> 
> ...


very encouraging! Thank you and Congratulations!


----------

